# شهيلي



## djara

الشهيلي هو ريح صحراوية حارة وجافة. هل تستعمل الكلمة في لهجاتكم؟ ما هي الكلمة التي تستعملونها؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

أعتقد أن الرياح تختلف أسمائها لأنها مختلفة في ذاتها - طالع ويكيبيديا
في مصر عندنا الخماسين
في الجزيرة ذكر برنامج انجليزي أن لديهم رياح يسمونها «الهبوب»ـ
في جنوب أوروبا توجد رياح يسمونها الـ«قبلي»ـ
ويوجد بويكيبيديا قالب لكنه يبدو بدائي للغاية


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في المغرب نسمي الريح الحارة : الشرقي (تنطق القاف كالجيم المصرية) .. أما النسيم العليل فنسميه : الغربي
​


----------



## ahmedcowon

الشهيلي هي رياح تهب على منطقة المغرب العربي وجنوب غرب أوروبا ولذلك لا تسمية لها في اللهجة المصرية

إذا كنت تقصد طبيعة المناخ في العموم ففي مصر نستخدم كلمة *قِبلي* لوصف الأجواء الحارة ونستخدم كلمة *بحري* لوصف الأجواء العليلة

أما الريح المحملة بالرمال والأتربة فكما ذكر إسكندراني نسميها *الخماسين*
​


----------

